# Biggest jump, drop.......................



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Everybody post pictures or videos of THEIR biggest jump or drop or the most challenging thing theyve done.


 


thanks


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Most challenging thing???? hmmmmmm


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

On A Mtb 

But Thats Still Crazy Where R U? I Want One Now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

*i'm game*

33ft double - so scary I hardly remember it.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

vexhex said:


> 33ft double - so scary I hardly remember it.


How much speed did u have????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scary


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

^^Sh1t, that looks like heaven to me^^


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

MTB_prodigy said:


> How much speed did u have????


a lot - but - less then I thought I would have - and after watching some people hit it up who've got skill - you need even less.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> scary


those r some pretty big waves.

cool


----------



## cooldudethatate (Jul 23, 2007)

You know the guy above eating the hamburger i ate that thing and im t13 i threw up 2 times after words.
Its the mount rainer burger


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I once hucked a curb...
it was gnar


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

some fat freeride jump in chicksands here in the uk it was like 20 ft from the jump to the landing and a dh decent before it took me 3 goes to get it......


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

*here's mine*

it was in france last week when we visited,
it is about 20ft high and the landing is about 15ft from it


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

there's a little burger hut about 45 min drive from my house, they got a 35$ Burger, if you can eat it all within an hour the meal is free! woooo~~


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

AKRida said:


> there's a little burger hut about 45 min drive from my house, they got a 35$ Burger, if you can eat it all within an hour the meal is free! woooo~~


an hour?? it must be fking big then


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

so its not from like a huge burger company like macdonalds or BK right?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

ventanadan said:


> it was in france last week when we visited,
> it is about 20ft high and the landing is about 15ft from it


pretty big , nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> so its not from like a huge burger company like macdonalds or BK right?


was that a serious question?

look at the picture and tell me if that was a major fast food chain


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> scary


That is one amazing picture!


----------



## XTS_Moto (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks like some menu or something says denny's on the table.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

*Okaaaay here's mine...*

This is the 20 footer at Santos in Florida. Lots of people have hit it, but here's one of me...


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

^jayjudy, thats a great shot!

Did the tranny make that a fairly smooth landing for you?


----------



## freezen1979 (May 29, 2007)

you people are nuts :thumbsup:


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> scary


SMT Nice pic! Looks like you are set up nice to get shacked! Where is that? I have not been on a trip for two years! I am jonesing:madman: .........Last good surf I got was in Costa Rica in 2004, Other than that it has been Hurricane seasons and winter surf up here in Maine. Do you travel often?

Wiamea 2002:


Costa Rica 2004:










https://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/MKRobert81/?action=view&current=MikeWipeOutCostaRica04.flv


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> Most challenging thing???? hmmmmmm


I want that burger.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've posted this a trillion times... but here goes...
I also 360'd a 35' table last year in a jump comp, overrotated about 30 degrees and DESTROYED my rear wheel... but I have no pics of that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mkrobert81 said:


> SMT Nice pic! Looks like you are set up nice to get shacked! Where is that? I have not been on a trip for two years! I am jonesing:madman: .........Last good surf I got was in Costa Rica in 2004, Other than that it has been Hurricane seasons and winter surf up here in Maine. Do you travel often?
> 
> .flv[/url]


I just got back from 5 days in Mexico with head high waves...nice slotted drop ins and some really good shape....a nice reef break with sand covering everything....place was firing

How did you like Waimea??? I thought it was weird how it broke with power and then backed off....I was out in 18 to 22 foot faces and some sets at 25 foot faces.....sat and watched for an hour getting the feel then just rode....a great rush dropping in the first time


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

I always crash when i jump for some reason i have no idea why, that is like 25 feet past my dream of a distance jump. If that makes sense im not sure


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Snowpug said:


> ^jayjudy, thats a great shot!
> 
> Did the tranny make that a fairly smooth landing for you?


The lander is actually really flat. Makes for a hard landing...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've posted this a trillion times... but here goes...
> I also 360'd a 35' table last year in a jump comp, overrotated about 30 degrees and DESTROYED my rear wheel... but I have no pics of that.


Sick shot, it kinda looks like you were going to overshoot the lander. Big stuff...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

that is a great shot


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

jayjudy13 said:


> The lander is actually really flat. Makes for a hard landing...


Yeah kinda why I asked. The tranny looks like it needs some work for a drop that size?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

scorpionsf said:


> was that a serious question?
> 
> look at the picture and tell me if that was a major fast food chain


it does say denny's


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

ok all bite.....(That's not me in the 1st pic) I would die If I tried to eat something like that.

Biggest jump/drop ---Meh!!! Most challenging!! -----Meh!!!

Most pain on an OTB crash....here you go. (i'm sure most have seen this pic)


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> ok all bite.....(That's not me in the 1st pic) I would die If I tried to eat something like that.
> 
> Biggest jump/drop ---Meh!!! Most challenging!! -----Meh!!!
> 
> Most pain on an OTB crash....here you go. (i'm sure most have seen this pic)


hey thats my biggest too, but i dont havea pic, jsut video


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

im working on a 7ft drop at "the hill" thats at the end of my street i will get some pics..

7ft aint that big.... but it should be fun .... i need some tips to so ill try and get some pics


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

dervishboy05 said:


> im working on a 7ft drop at "the hill" thats at the end of my street i will get some pics..
> 
> 7ft aint that big.... but it should be fun .... i need some tips to so ill try and get some pics


Throw on yer helmet and huck it!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Throw on yer helmet and huck it!


Word....I can't believe I just said that

Over thinking about a Jump or Drop (any size) can lead to problems.

Grip it, Rip it ride the lightning. There always 10X easier then you think, I've never done a jump or drop and gone, "wow that was uber difficult", it's more like, "That was F-ing Easy"

Ok back to work.


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

I love these types of threads. Two topics I love burgers and bikes, a beer comment would complete the 3 B's. "mmmmmmmmmmmm.BEER" Homer Simpson


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Same thing on that big gap pic I posted... As soon as I got up there, I just rolled in and did it before I had time to think about it. The biggest drop I had ever done before that was 6 feet...


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Most challenging thing???? hmmmmmm


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Karupshun said:


>


Badlands at his best!!!!

I'm the same way Joel, I can't think about jumps or drops I just have to go for it or forget about it. I may do 1 run in, if it's kind of sketchy but more then that and your just sikeing (sp?) yourself out.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

did some one say beer ?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

*then,*



nobody242424 said:


> hey thats my biggest too, but i dont havea pic, jsut video


post the video


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Man, those are some crazy drops and jumps you guys posted..!!!

I gotta go there


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

i hit a 6ft gap today, i guess its ok


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*me*

It's been posted before but...... about 12-15 ft
The last pic is about 8 ft. but a great angle


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

By the way, the landing is about 5-8 foot down past the drainage ditch and the little wooden crossing ramp. Nice steep landing


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

jhhubb said:


> I love these types of threads. Two topics I love burgers and bikes, a beer comment would complete the 3 B's. "mmmmmmmmmmmm.BEER" Homer Simpson


biggest single can of beer i've ever drank in one sitting. (in about 5hrs)


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Ummm...yeah, so...
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=6737452054509253642&hl=en
It is about 7-8 feet to a washed-out transition. Very harsh landing and I don't know how I survived.
I've also done a 6 foot wheelie drop (to flat) and a 7 footer to flat..ohh so painful.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> Word....I can't believe I just said that
> 
> Over thinking about a Jump or Drop (any size) can lead to problems.
> 
> ...


I second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

35ft gap


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

saviorself said:


> 35ft gap


ohhhhh I think I've seen someone do a nasty Huckelbuck off that jump.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

That's you on that left? You look like you're setting up for a serious shack! nice. I could surf but not THAT good, or not like the Waimea pic. Some serious surfing talent on the DH board!


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> ohhhhh I think I've seen someone do a nasty Huckelbuck off that jump.


yup that would be me


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Snowpug said:


> Yeah kinda why I asked. The tranny looks like it needs some work for a drop that size?


The drop is chained off unless an EMT is on site so it doesn't get alot of attention...


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Saviorself... THATS SICK!!!!!

I would love to try something like that!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

here is the biggest i have a picture of, its a 15 foot gap. not bad for a newb


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here ya go BOB. BIG and as thick as they are TALL! This image is pretty cool...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

ianjenn said:


> Here ya go BOB. BIG and as thick as they are TALL! This image is pretty cool...


that fking HUGE!!!!


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

lol i have to build a landing then i will "just huck it" im not going to flat... screw dat.. it wont take long i just need to move a tree right now lmao

sorry no pics yet tomaro it think... i will and then ill show you my free ride kinda /down hill short track lol its hard to explane


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

its not the best picture but its a 25 foot stepdown and the tranny is 6 feet down


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Still a newb but here's a video I threw together for ya... still working on this line... all the gaps have at least 10 foot gaps. (skip the intro... I was bored)






if that doesn't work...


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

hey DEMODUDE check your PMs


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

bout 8 yrs ago. Broke my jizzaw


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

damn that sucks, even with a full face. How big was that drop?


----------



## Cult Hero (Apr 30, 2007)

dunno, maybe 15, but the landing wasn't as good as I thought.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

biggest jump i have ever done, i am jack btw


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

They 

Are

Big

Jumps


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

sweat kfc. the jumps were pretty good to. jk


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Finally dropped the cliff at Falls city. Boosted a pretty large hip too, pix of that are hopefully coming soon.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

damn jack, those are big.

sittingduck, that drop was sooooooo smooth.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks! The tranny on that drop is BUTTER. Makes 12' feel like 5.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

the drop from france, on the first page of post, is legit that thing is sick


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

freezen1979 said:


> you people are nuts :thumbsup:


X2. 
some gnarly pics of surf. im going to maui in 2 weeks cant wait to get on a surfboard again.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's one of the hip, more on the way hopefully.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

this one was like a snowboard pow kicker with endless tranny. You can barely see the takeoff on the right of the picture.










different angle of the same jump in Les 7 Laux, France









This one wasn't too big but had a small tranny that you had to nail or the ankles were not going to be happy.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> scary


laguna beach area? definately no where local in ventura of malibu area/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Here ya go BOB. BIG and as thick as they are TALL! This image is pretty cool...


big


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

crazyjohnny said:


> laguna beach area? definately no where local in ventura of malibu area/


North of PV...rarely breaks


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Finally dropped the cliff at Falls city. Boosted a pretty large hip too, pix of that are hopefully coming soon.


Damn, that was smooth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Remember my mental barriers thread? Working on them, finally was able to do a 2ft drop to tranny. Was shaking after the first attempts but had the adrenaline pumping and kept hitting it until the fear went away, as soon as the small one is mastered will move on.










For my son was also the first time, by the end of the day he was doing it like it was second nature to him and with every past he got faster.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Remember my mental barriers thread? Working on them, finally was able to do a 2ft drop to tranny. Was shaking after the first attempts but had the adrenaline pumping and kept hitting it until the fear went away, as soon as the small one is mastered will move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a harsh landing


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've posted this a trillion times... but here goes...
> I also 360'd a 35' table last year in a jump comp, overrotated about 30 degrees and DESTROYED my rear wheel... but I have no pics of that.


Isn't that the end of the slopestyle course at Crankworks Colorado last year?


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Remember my mental barriers thread? Working on them, finally was able to do a 2ft drop to tranny. Was shaking after the first attempts but had the adrenaline pumping and kept hitting it until the fear went away, as soon as the small one is mastered will move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're going to need a bigger bike.:eekster:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Mad Props to these photos and videos!!

For Dirt Devil:
Keep stacking those higher and higher, hit each height a dozen times till you're super comfortable.Practice varying the amount of lift, and body positions, trying to land front wheel first, rear wheel first, both wheels at the same time, really get a feel for what is happening when you land, and how your takeoff effects that. Learn your body and your bike. From your "barriers" thread, this seems like what you need to do. 
Eventually you will crash. You'll land wrong, or tuck your front wheel under from a poor lift at take off etc.Try to roll, and let the pads take the abuse, then dust yourself off, go back and do it without crashing. Thats how you get to the level of some of the stuff you've seen in this thread. Granted, if you crash on some of the stuff shown in this thread, you won't be jumping right back up and dusting yourself off.....Your friends will be telling you about what happened after you wake up in the hospital....

So, start small, just like you're doing. Great to see you riding with your son.


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

wow guys! Those are some sweet drops and tranny's! I can't wait for the snow to melt and riding begins!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*I have a few*

Selection of my favorites.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Selection of my favorites.


Wow. Just wow.

Huge drops and awesome photos. :thumbsup:

Alas, the big GLC, the rock drop on Schleyer or the A-line rock drop are probably my biggest drops and I really only did those because they are set up so perfectly....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

neverwalk said:


> Mad Props to these photos and videos!!
> 
> For Dirt Devil:
> Keep stacking those higher and higher, hit each height a dozen times till you're super comfortable.Practice varying the amount of lift, and body positions, trying to land front wheel first, rear wheel first, both wheels at the same time, really get a feel for what is happening when you land, and how your takeoff effects that. Learn your body and your bike. From your "barriers" thread, this seems like what you need to do.
> ...


Thanks, your words mean a lot to me; that's exactly what I'm planning on doing.

My kid is my reason to ride, he's my buddy, riding partner, photographer, cheerleader; you get the idea.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

That gap at the redbull, (photo on left side, near the bottom) remains one of the sickest lines ever imho.

It's such an inspired line.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy Canfield! You are aptly named, flymybike! Sweet pix.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet Canefield

Also, neverwalk, are the rampage trails still there?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

is that at rampage flymybike? if so what year


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, it is at rampage. Its Lance Canefield and he took 4th I think in the last year, but I THINK he was there for at least the last three


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey Sky, I'm not the one to ask. I've been out to Virgin, but no idea where the RBR trails are.
flymybike (aka Lance Canfield...) who is actually IN some of those photos, on bikes he designs and builds, is the guy to ask....


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

skyjumper said:


> Yes, it is at rampage. Its Lance Canefield and he took 4th I think in the last year, but I THINK he was there for at least the last three


The Rampage area is a open access BLM land. You can go out there and ride. 
I was at the Red Bull Rampage all 4 years. In 2002 I qualified second and in 2004 I finished in 5th place. The only one over 20 years old in the top 5.

These are all me, with Chris in the first one. Good "rider owned" shot.

1 - Chris and Lance - Mushroom Rock, Bartlets Wash, 2004, F1 (Brothers having fun)
2 - Billy Goat Line to Hip, Red Bull Rampage 2002, Signature
3 - 20/20 step down, Bartlets Wash, 2000, Fatty Fat
4 - Super T, Red Bull Rampage, 2004, F1 (Hit it 4 times in two days)
5 - Bender Sender, RBR 2004, F1 (70ft point to point min.)
6 - Bourdon / Canfield Gap, RBR 2002, Signature (First ones to hit it)
7 - Hospital Hit - 2003, F1 Proto (everyone else that hit this went to the hospital)
8 - Mushroom Rock, Bartlets, 1999, Big Fat Fatty Fat (first bike we built with 12" front and rear)
9 - Bartlets, Test of Metal, 2004, F1 Cromo Proto (landing over and past the rock in the corner)

I remember ever one of those hits and the great days and friends that came from it.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

My Bad Lance.
I wasn't sure it was you in every one of those, didn't recognize all the bikes. (you have too many permutations......kind of a "Happy Problem"...) 
Incredible lines, even bigger cojones.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice DJ! Is that a 360?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nah, if it were a 3, he'd be facing the other direction at that point. Looks like a shoulder buzzer. (Tabletop variation)
Awesome shot too.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

flymybike's post is a hard act to follow but feanarino's post was a worthy follow-up. totally different style and burly all the same. now... who's gonna follow those two?


(not me)


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

...


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Me @ Alpine Meadows - Beaver Bowl*



















Big drop...can't remember how far...you be the judge.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I've posted this a billion times, but here it is again. I've done bigger stuff, but they are on trails I didn't build so I am not gonna post it.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

rover - that wave scares me!
novato - looks fun, fully commiting


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

more pics to keep it going.......
BTW nice photos everyone!


----------



## jhn (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my biggest stepdown.https://forums.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gifMy brother is in the picture.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is one of my biggest. It's like 5 or 6 feet


----------



## xcrunner1991 (Aug 9, 2007)

two words........that's sick


----------



## JBaltaxe (May 11, 2004)

no RyanE, THIS is your biggest drop ever. How'd your bike so flat???!!


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

*SST kicker*

not as big as most of you on here, but it was big step for me. The big table at the SST, hit for the first time this weekend from the stepdown above it. not sure how far it is... guessing 15' ish...finally getting into some smooth jumps and its a blast. i just posted in the huckin' clyde thread (6'1", 213 #) but i couldn't resist posting it here


----------

